# New Show looking for home haunters



## flashabax23 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Haunted House Film for NBCUniversal is looking for Home-Haunters!*

Hi everyone! I am always on this forum but I am a definite lurker! I saw this and couldn't resist passing on the info in case no one on here has seen it. 

http://www.homemadehaunt.com/

Magic Stone Productions and Brainstorm Media are producing an Untitled Homemade Haunted House Feature Documentary for a NBCUniversal cable network and are looking for participants.

October 31 has always been the target for mischief, monsters and – above all – FUN. But this dedication to Halloween mayhem isn’t just carried out by costumed children and prank-crazed teens. From the suburbs to the cities, there’s a tremendous world of devoted adults who spend the better part of each year transforming their homes into spine-tingling, heart-stopping Houses of Horror… or at least they give it their best shot. Beyond all the fog machines, plastic fangs, fake blood, coffins and cobwebs, there's a story about passionate die-hards who live to scare.

Magic Stone Productions and Brainstorm Media are searching for Halloween enthusiasts who go to fantastic and frightening lengths to create the ultimate homemade haunted house. If that's YOU and you'd like to share your backyard creation with the world, this is your chance! We're dying to hear from you. Submit your home-haunt through our online submission form and we'll be in touch!

If that's NOT you, but you think that a film about people creating elaborate gruesome scenes on their front lawns is a neat idea… well, then, we could really use your help in spreading the word. Please tell your friends and say hello to us on Facebook.

The Untitled Homemade Haunted House Feature Documentary is being produced by Meyer Shwarzstein of Brainstorm Media alongside Michael Stephenson and Lindsay Stephenson under their Magic Stone Productions banner. Long-time Magic Stone collaborators, Andrew Matthews, Katie Graham and Brad Klopman are also tapped for integral roles in the production. Screenwriter and Alamo Drafthouse film programmer Zack Carlson recently joined the Magic Stone team as a writer and associate producer. Michael Stephenson will direct.


----------

